
Unexpected uses for binder clips in under 4 mins [video] - thebent
http://qz.com/604991/15-uses-in-four-minutes-this-japanese-video-celebrates-the-simple-genius-of-binder-clips/
======
thebent
makes me want to run to the store and get some binder clips.

